# Massive Probleme bei der Primacom/PYUR/Tele Columbus



## Klinge Xtream (11. Juni 2016)

Um es einigermaßen kurz zu fassen:
Habe seit 2012 Internet über Kabel von der DTK. Trotz Neuausbau kaum Störungen.
Ende 2014 hat die Primacom die DTK aufgekauft, seitdem zum Teil massive Probleme.
In letzter Zeit gibt es nurnoch Störungen in Form von Ausfällen und lächerlicher Bandbreite.

Der " Service" gibt null Stellungnahme bzw. Antwortet garnicht mehr.
Meine Alternative über die Telefondose wären ca. 3,4MBit 

Hat hier noch jemand die Erfahrung gemacht mit Primacom /Tele Columbus, oder weiß Rat?

Gruß Klinge


----------



## barmitzwa (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Kann leider auch sehr viel schlechtes über Primacom erzählen. 
Ich bin bei denen seit ca. einem Jahr.  Direkt zu Beginn hatte ich von meiner bestellten 100er Leitung ca. 15-30%  (Anbindung per Gigabit Lan). Nach etlichen Beschwerden bei der Hotline habe ich Erfahren, dass die Störung bekannt ist und seit Januar (das war zum damaligen Zeitpunkt 6 Monate) vorliegt. 

Irgendwann habe ich dann begonnen Messprotokolle zu erfassen um ein Druckmittel zu haben. Im Laufe dieser Protokollphase wurde der Fehler offensichtlich behoben. Ich hatte schlagartig 90-100% der georderten Leitung. Sonntagabend sackt das ganze dann ziemlich ein (was sich mehr am 150er Ping als an der Bandbreite äußert, die liegt dann bei ca 60%)

Kann dir nur raten dich immer wieder aktiv zu beschweren und am besten weitere Leute zu mobilisieren. Messprotokolle erstellen schadet sicher auch nicht. Aber solang die Leute zahlen und keine wirklichen Alternativen da sind, hat der Provider keinen wirklichen Leidensdruck.

Ich wünsche dir viel Geduld.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

@ barmitzwa: Danke für deinen Beitrag.

Sonst findet sich wohl niemand?
Lol, bin ich wohl der Einzige hier aus diesem sch*** Kaff, der diese Probleme hat UND bei PCGH angemeldet ist


----------



## barmitzwa (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Was sagt denn aktuell der Service wenn du gezielt fragst wie lang die Störung schon anliegt und wann diese vorrausichtlich behoben sein wird? 

Immer wieder anrufen.
Was ist kaputt, seit wann, warum, wann wird behoben, warum wird da nichts unternommen - aber immer freundlich bleiben. Das arme Mütterchen am anderen Ende der Leitung kann am wenigsten dafür


----------



## Klinge Xtream (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Der Service ist entweder nicht erreichbar, da angeblich alle Mitarbeiter im Kundengespräch sind.
Wenn man durch kommt, werden Probleme geleugnet.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Situation aber etwas gebessert (toi toi).


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Ich hatte über 4 Jahre bei Primacom keine Probleme. Die haben hier aber auch das Segment ausgebaut (das war noch in Chemnitz). Der Service von denen ist brauchbar. Der ist weder schnell noch gut, aber die kriegen das hin wenn man sie etwas anschiebt. Dafür muss man aber auch ran, sonst wirds nix.
Bricht die Bandbreite ein und steigt der Ping, hat man entweder ein überlastetes Segment oder jemand funkt da dazwischen - das passiert wenn ein schlechtes Signal von einem Modem irgendwo in das Segment zurückgesendet wird - das betrifft dann alle und ist schwer zu finden. Es ist selten, aber kommt vor.

Generell ist Primacom eins der besseren Kabelanbieter, gute Preise, die Leistung stimmt und wenn man mit dem Support umgehen kann  ist dieser auch kein Thema.
Dafür sollte man aber auch in einer großen Stadt leben, da kümmern die sich drum. Dorf? Interessiert die recht wenig, so lange das Ding nicht komplett zusammenklappt.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Nun ist fast 1 Monat vergangen und die Probleme sind noch nicht völlig beseitigt.

Ich habe mehrmals den "Service" angerufen und sollte jedesmal irgendwas am Modem machen.
5 Anrufe, 5 Servicemitarbeiter... Einer meinte: "Das Modem mal Resetten (kleiner versenkter knopf) und Modem über Nacht ausmachen sei kein Problem."
Eine andere meinte: "Auf keinen Fall das Modem über Nacht ausschalten, weil es updates zieht." WTF? Es kam nur belangloser Mist bei rum (Rate mal mit Rosenthal).

Letztendlich ist (zum Glück) das Internet über das gesamte letzte Wochenende ausgefallen. Ein Freund hat in Erfahrung gebracht, dass unser Segment im A**** ist.
Im Verlauf der nächsten Tage wird das Segment hoffentlich gegen bessere Technik ersetzt und diese Ort wird wieder dauerhaft mit Internet versorgt.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Überlastete oder gestörte Segmente werden nach und nach behoben. Aktuell baut die Primacom diese aus für 400mbit/s daher kanns etwas dauern das so was behoben wird - die Trupps sind da unterwegs wo das schon lange durchgeplant ist.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Ich kann nur den Vergleich anstellen:
Deutsche Telekabel: Q1 2012 - Q3(?) 2014 -> bis auf anfängliche Kinderkrankheiten, war ich immer zufrieden
Primacom: Ab etwa Q3(?) 2014 ständig Probleme mit dem Internet. Mal mehr, mal weniger. In letzter Zeit zu heftig.

Da sich die Lage in absehbarer Zeit nicht bessern wird, werde ich wohl noch diesen Monat kündigen und damit bin ich nicht der Eintige.
So ein Sauhaufen hat am Markt nichts verloren und sollte untergehen. Ich bin ein geduldiger Mensch, aber das Fass läuft über.


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Frage, hast du irgendwo in der Nähe einen LTE-Masten stehen und nutzt im Idealfall noch einen Kabelfernseher? 

Ich hatte mit TeleColumbus erst Oktober 2015 das Problem, dass auf einmal besonders Abends die Bandbreiten in lächerliche Tiefen abgestürzt sind und von meinen 100.000 teilweise keine 5.000 mehr übrig geblieben sind. Zocken war ebenfalls unmöglich, da ich rund um die Uhr einen Paketverlust hatte, der dies unmöglich gemacht hat. Da kam nach mehrmaligen Anrufen dann ein Techniker, hat etwas am Modem rumkonfiguriert und dann ging alles bis Februar 2016. 

Ab da hatte ich dann wieder das gleiche Problem. Laut der Hotline wurde uns auch gesagt, dass keine Störungen bekannt seien. Nun, nach abermals mehrmaligen Anrufen und Zusendungen von Messprotokollen kam dann auch zunächst ein Techniker, hat wieder etwas an dem Modem herunkonfiguriert, die Dose getauscht und ging. 30 Minuten später gingen die gleichen Probleme wieder los. Nachdem wir dann bei TeleColumbus Stress gemacht hatten, kam wieder ein Techniker - und der hat dann die Leitung im Haus vermessen. 

Da scheint sich wohl bei herausgestellt zu haben, dass unser uraltes Fernsehkabel, welches von der Dose zum Fernseher ging, zu schlecht abgeschirmt war und ein nicht mal 100m entfernt stehender LTE-Mast wohl diverse Kanäle gestört hat (laut der Aussage meiner Eltern hat sich das ganz stumpf gezeigt "Fernseher eingesteckt - Leitung gestört. Fernseher ausgesteckt - alles Bestens" ). 

So ziemlich im Februar 2016 hat TeleColumbus auch an den Frequenzen im Netz gespielt... Zumindest nutzt unser Kabelrouter seitdem 16 Downstream-Kanälen statt nur 4. Und einige dieser Kanäle scheinen wohl vom LTE-Signal gestört worden zu sein.

Die Lösung war dementsprechend einfach ein doppelt geschirmtes Fernsehkabel für 10€... Seitdem ist Ruhe.

Da bei dir vermutlich ausgebaut wird und zur Erhöhung der verfügbaren Bandbreite im Segment auch mehr Kanäle genutzt werden kann es sehr gut sein, dass du eventuell das gleiche Problem hast.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Ui, anscheinend ist Primacom doch nicht so gut, wie ich dachte .
Haben auch Internet und TV seit knapp einem Jahr, bekommen statt 120000 aber 140000, dafür geht das TV Signal manchmal flöten. Ist aber kein Problem, da wird sowieso wenig TV schauen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

@ iGameKudan: TV nutze ich garnicht, außerdem habe ich das TV Kabel sogar aus der Dose entfernt nachdem ich deinen Kommi gesehen habe.* Ergab aber keine Besserung.

@Chrissyli: Ich weiß nicht ob Primacom allgemein unfähig ist, oder ob das eher regional (also bei uns hier) so ist.*


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Mittlerweile hat es sich nach Monaten und (insgesamt gesehen) sogar Jahren endlich gebessert.
Man kann abends mal Coop oder MMO zocken ohne disconnect (bisher ca 2-3 dc die Stunde).
Ich hoffe mal es bleibt dabei, dann man sollte ja nicht den Tag vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (9. November 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Denkste! Die letzten Tage wieder DNS Fehler und Disconnects. 

Kann es denn sein, dass nach ein paar Monaten auch die IP von mir geändert wird vom Provider?


----------



## Magera (10. November 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Die Ip wird eigentlich woeit ich weiß bei jedem Leitungsneustart bzw Routerneustart neu vergeben. Zumindest die IP die dein PC dann nutzt. beim Gateway bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.
Ich hab bei meinem dsl anschluss jeden abend die Zwangstrennung, und das ist auch gut so, aber dort bekomm ich auch immer neue IPs.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. November 2016)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Die IP war eigentlich immer fest (Kabelmodem). Hat sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren halt paar Male geändert.

Edit: Hab da Heute angerufen. IP ist dynamisch und auf die Störung(en) setzt man die Techniker an.


----------



## slippytune (30. März 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Hab das gleiche Problem mit dem Saftladen. Seit zwei Monaten 5mbit anstatt 30mbit. Nachts oh welch ein Wunder meist volle Leistung. Das Problem sind die Verteilerpunkte. Wenn sich immer mehr Leute ran hängen laufen die Verteiler bei 110%. Ich habe das alles Live mitgemacht damals bei Kabel Deutschland wo see die Anschlüsse nur so raus gehauen haben. Fakt ist bevor die Verteilerpunkte nicht erweitert werden keine Chance auf schnelles Internet (tagsüber)


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. April 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Das Problem zur Zeit (wieder einmal) sind ständige disconnects. Wenn die DL Bandbreite mal einbricht, würde mich das nicht so arg stören.
Teamspeak, MMO und Coop sind damit einfach nicht möglich. Kaum fängt man was an zu zocken in kleiner Runde (so 1-3 Runden) gibts disconnect.

Ich weiß nicht was sich die Unternehmensführung denkt (falls sie dazu fähig sind), aber ich werd denen nurnoch nen Teil des Beitrags zahlen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (14. April 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Ich würde da direkt kündigen.

Da fährst du mit den 3,4mbit aus der DSL Dose ja besser, wenn man davon ausgeht dass diese stabil bleiben.

Alterbativ: DSL Hybrid von der Telekom geht bei dir nicht?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. April 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich würde da direkt kündigen.
> 
> Da fährst du mit den 3,4mbit aus der DSL Dose ja besser, wenn man davon ausgeht dass diese stabil bleiben.
> 
> Alterbativ: DSL Hybrid von der Telekom geht bei dir nicht?



Mit 3,4Mbit kann ich Spieledownload, Twitch und HD Streams doch vergessen. 
Hybrid wären auch nur 16Mbit und dafür ist es zu teuer.

Im Endeffekt müssten die Verteilerpunkte mal ausgebaut werden, so wie slippytune meinte.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. April 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Mit 3,4Mbit kann ich Spieledownload, Twitch und HD Streams doch vergessen.
> Hybrid wären auch nur 16Mbit und dafür ist es zu teuer.
> 
> Im Endeffekt müssten die Verteilerpunkte mal ausgebaut werden, so wie slippytune meinte.


Die Verteilerpunkte wird Primacom irgendwann mal evtl ausbauen....Vielleicht heute, vielleicht morgen....Wohl eher in 3 Jahren.
Naja, du hast immerhin eine groessere und bessere Auswahl als viele andere:

1.du bleibst mit schwankendem Speed und disconnects bei der Primacom
2. Du nimmst normales DSL und mit 3,4mbit kann man schon ganz gut leben.....
3.du nimmst DSL Hybrid.

Klar, alles nicht optimal.

Ich habe um von 2mbit DSL auf gute 8mbit zu kommen einen 200€ teuren Premium XL Vertrag bei der Telekom abgeschlossen  

Werde demnächst Mal nen thread dazu öffnen mit testergebnisen auch im Vergleich zu DSL Hybrid.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Was für ein Saftladen!

Es wird nichtmal mehr auf das Kontaktformular geantwortet.
Seit Wochen haben wir hier rund um die Uhr Paketverlust von mäßig bis massig.
Streamen oder zocken geht GARNICHT mehr.


----------



## buxtehude (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom*

Genau wegen dieses miserablen "Services" und der kaum erreichten Raten bin ich so schnell wie möglich weg von denen...


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom/Tele Columbus*

Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat Jemand auf Disquz geschrieben. Ich zitiere: ,,Die Ursache für die Probleme sind simpel und hausgemacht. Die Kabel-Anbieter benutzen bereits vorhandene vor mindestens 20 Jahren für analoges Kabel-TV errichtete Infrastrukturen, das Routing sieht dann in etwa so aus: Endanschluss des Kunden -> Hausverteilung -> Wohngebietsverteilung -> Stadtteil-Kabelkopfstation -> Internetzugangsknoten Da verläuft von der Hausverteilung zur Wohngebietsverteilung nur ein Koax-Kabel, ebenso ist die Wohngebietsverteilung an die Stadtteil-Kabelkopfstation mit nur einem Koax-Kabel angebunden. Für die Verbreitung von TV-Signalen in eine Richtung reicht das vollkommen aus, aber nicht für Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internet. Das es da, gerade nach Feierabend und am Wochenende, zu massivem Datenstau kommt, ist unvermeidlich. Und natürlich wissen die Anbieter auch, dass die vorhandene Infrastruktur diese Datenmengen schlicht nicht bewältigen kann. Dazu müssten Primacom, Tele-Columbus und Co. massiv in eine Erneuerung der Infrastrukturen investieren. Aber das würde für Jahre, wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte, die Gewinne massiv schmälern. Da verkauft man dem Kunden lieber weiter ein Produkt, von dem man weiß, dass man es gar nicht liefern kann, und hält es anschließend mit den bekannten drei Affen: nichts sehen, nichts sagen, nichts hören. Was sollten die auch sagen: Dass sie die Probleme und deren Ursachen kennen, aber nicht beheben können/wollen? Das man als Kunde nun das Recht hat, die vertragliche Mindestleistung einzufordern, oder ansonsten fristlos zu kündigen, nützt leider gar nichts. Denn die Anbieter haben den Markt so unter sich aufgeteilt, dass man als Kunde keine Alternative hat. Ein Wettbewerb findet nicht statt.''


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom/Tele Columbus*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon? Hat Jemand auf Disquz geschrieben. Ich zitiere: ,,Die Ursache für die Probleme sind simpel und hausgemacht. Die Kabel-Anbieter benutzen bereits vorhandene vor mindestens 20 Jahren für analoges Kabel-TV errichtete Infrastrukturen, das Routing sieht dann in etwa so aus: Endanschluss des Kunden -> Hausverteilung -> Wohngebietsverteilung -> Stadtteil-Kabelkopfstation -> Internetzugangsknoten Da verläuft von der Hausverteilung zur Wohngebietsverteilung nur ein Koax-Kabel, ebenso ist die Wohngebietsverteilung an die Stadtteil-Kabelkopfstation mit nur einem Koax-Kabel angebunden. Für die Verbreitung von TV-Signalen in eine Richtung reicht das vollkommen aus, aber nicht für Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internet. Das es da, gerade nach Feierabend und am Wochenende, zu massivem Datenstau kommt, ist unvermeidlich. Und natürlich wissen die Anbieter auch, dass die vorhandene Infrastruktur diese Datenmengen schlicht nicht bewältigen kann. Dazu müssten Primacom, Tele-Columbus und Co. massiv in eine Erneuerung der Infrastrukturen investieren. Aber das würde für Jahre, wenn nicht sogar Jahrzehnte, die Gewinne massiv schmälern. Da verkauft man dem Kunden lieber weiter ein Produkt, von dem man weiß, dass man es gar nicht liefern kann, und hält es anschließend mit den bekannten drei Affen: nichts sehen, nichts sagen, nichts hören. Was sollten die auch sagen: Dass sie die Probleme und deren Ursachen kennen, aber nicht beheben können/wollen? Das man als Kunde nun das Recht hat, die vertragliche Mindestleistung einzufordern, oder ansonsten fristlos zu kündigen, nützt leider gar nichts. Denn die Anbieter haben den Markt so unter sich aufgeteilt, dass man als Kunde keine Alternative hat. Ein Wettbewerb findet nicht statt.''



Sag das nicht. Die meisten haben mehrere Anbieter in der Stadt - du hast die Telekom mit VDSL, den Kabelanbieter mir DOCSIS3.0 und noch LTE über dem Kopf + eventuelles Glasfaser was per xPON oder FTTH direkt in deine Bude führt. Auswahl haste also schon wenn du richtig wohnst. 

Und die Kabelanbieter bauen massiv aus, es gibt praktisch kaum noch Segmente die wirklich überlastet sind. Das Problem ist das der Bandbreitenbedarf extrem gestiegen ist in den letzten Jahren, vor 10 Jahren hätte noch keiner denken können an solche Sachen wie 100GB für ein Singleplayer-PC-Spiel oder 4K Livestreaming mit mehreren Teilnehmern pro Anschluss und zwar den ganzen Abend lang. Weil das jeder macht, reicht die Bandbreite die dem Segment bereitsteht, nicht aus.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom/Tele Columbus*

Bzgl. der gestiegenen Anforderungen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keinen kenne der 4k nutzt/nutzen kann. 100GB sind für Spiele auch die extreme Ausnahme. Die meisten Spiele sind wesentlich kleiner. Dazu kommt, dass wir nicht jede Woche ein neues Spiel laden und nur anzocken. Meist spielen wir Coop/MMO wie Rocket League, Crossout etc. . Crossout zeigt einem sogar ein- und ausgehenden Traffic an, das sind jeweils zweistellige kB/s.  Also hier in dem "Nest" sind die wenigsten so reich/fortschrittlich sich an die Spitze der Unterhaltungselektronik zu stellen. Es hat ja vor Fusion/Aufkauf Jahrelang gut funktioniert (DTK 2012-2015) und schlagartig ging es seit 2015 Jahr für Jahr bergab. Disconnects (zT 20x täglich in den paar Stunden, die ich es nutze), Paketverlust (abgehackt/R2D2 im Voicechat) und KEINE Stellungnahme vom Provider.  Eine Alternative ist auch nicht in Sicht, sonst hätte ich mit Kusshand längst gewechselt. Bis zu 3,4Mbit/s aus der TAE-Dose... brauch ich nichts dazu sagen oder? Bandbreitenlimitierte/ kabellose Angebote sind für meinen Gebrauch auch sinnlos, daher werd ich wohl weiter abkotzen bis ich evtl. mal umziehe.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Massive Probleme bei der Primacom/Tele Columbus*

Anbieter treten bis das Problem behoben ist. Oder bis du wenigstens genaue Infos zu deiner Segmentauslastung hast. 

Wie gesagt, das kommt aktuell nur selten vor, aber es gibt noch Ecken wo nicht segmentiert wurde und das Segment überbucht und entsprechend überlastet ist (kleiner Hinweis, je beschissener das Internet aus der TAE-Dose, desto mehr  Kabelkunden in dem Gebiet). 
Der Anbieter kann dir auf jeden Fall sagen was los ist und Optionen anbieten - Preisreduktion (Vodafone macht das bei  anhaltenden Störungen ohne murren - einfach sagen und 50% bezahlen), Störungsbehebung oder im schlimmsten Fall  - Sonderkündigung (was bei dir nix bringt weil du dann kein schnelles Internet hast).

Und noch was - gerade ein überlastetes Segment deutet an das bei dir Multimedia-Freaks sitzen die das Segment verstöpfen, denn ohne Datenverkehr kann der nicht überlastet werden und Datenverkehr im Netz ist aktuell zu 90% Multimedia.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (2. Januar 2019)

Es hat sich noch nicht gebessert!
Ende Juli bis Ende Oktober 2018 war es sogar ein graus E-Mails zu checken. E-Mails!
Einziger Hoffnungsschimmer: Die Telekom baut aus, womit die TAE Dose als Alternative wieder verfügbar ist (mit 3,4MBit/s keine Option bis jetzt).


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Es hat sich noch nicht gebessert!
> Ende Juli bis Ende Oktober 2018 war es sogar ein graus E-Mails zu checken. E-Mails!
> Einziger Hoffnungsschimmer: Die Telekom baut aus, womit die TAE Dose als Alternative wieder verfügbar ist (mit 3,4MBit/s keine Option bis jetzt).



Hast du nu den Kabelanbieter gefragt was bei dir nu ist und wann die ausbauen werden (da ich mir sehr sicher bin was da passiert)? Ist knapp ein Jahr vergangen, erzähle mir nicht das du zu faul warst deinem Anbieter ordentlich Druck zu machen nach all der Zeit.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. Januar 2019)

Trustpilot Bewertungen sagen alles über diesen Laden. Es gibt keine Antwort auf Anfragen bzw. wird man nur vertröstet.
Mein Weg wird sein mit außerordentlicher Kündigung wegen permanentem Paketverlustes zur Telekom samt Vectoring zu wechseln.


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Trustpilot Bewertungen sagen alles über diesen Laden. Es gibt keine Antwort auf Anfragen bzw. wird man nur vertröstet.
> Mein Weg wird sein mit außerordentlicher Kündigung wegen permanentem Paketverlustes zur Telekom samt Vectoring zu wechseln.



Es gibt eine klare Ansage eigentlich - das überlastete Segment wird ausgebaut. Dauert zwischen 6-12 Monaten, also abwarten oder auf Sonderkündigung gehen. Aber erwarte nicht das die Telekom viel besser wird, das ist der schlimmste Verein hier im Lande....


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. Januar 2019)

Und ab wann sollen denn diese 6-12 Monate Ausbau gezählt werden?
Wir haben 24/7 Paketverlust, es gibt keine Stunde ohne, egal zu welcher Tageszeit! Ist ein überlastetes Segment 24/7 überlastet? Glaube ich weniger.
Da läuft grundlegend was verkehrt in diesem ******laden. Und womöglich bei unserem Vermieterverein, weil da auch nichts unternommen wird.


----------



## cryon1c (14. Januar 2019)

Wenn das Segment überlastet, siehst du das Problem wenn alle Zuhause sind. Also ab 17:00 bis halt so 01:00 rum, am WE durchgehend. 
Hast du ein Problem mit der Leitung auch um 05:00 frühes, liegt hier was anderes vor und das wird viel schneller behoben. 
Kabel leidet unter vielen Problemen - LTE-Einstrahlung, andere Störer (die bestimmte Frequenzen stören und entsprechend auf Upload oder Download wirken). Es kann überbucht werden. Und ein Idiot der eine Störung verursacht, legt das ganze Segment flach und den muss man erstmal finden - kann dauern. Der muss ja nicht mal wissen was der macht, er kann einfach auch nur eine kaputte Mikrowelle haben irgendwo von nem Billighersteller und das reicht. 
Aber das die Leitung 24/7 gestört ist, ist extrem selten und innerhalb von wenigen Tagen behoben wenn man das meldet. Ruf die mal an und frag nach - spätestens der 2te Technikerbesuch schafft klarheit.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. Januar 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ruf die mal an und frag nach...


Ein Freund der ein paar Straßen weiter wohnt, leidet auch darunter. Er hat Allnet-Flat und hat da zig Male versucht anzurufen. Wenn überhaupt, kommt man nach 40min. mal durch.
Ich habe auch versucht anzurufen... das Geld spar ich mir, denn es ist sinnlos.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Januar 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Ein Freund der ein paar Straßen weiter wohnt, leidet auch darunter. Er hat Allnet-Flat und hat da zig Male versucht anzurufen. Wenn überhaupt, kommt man nach 40min. mal durch.
> Ich habe auch versucht anzurufen... das Geld spar ich mir, denn es ist sinnlos.



Dann schreib denen (per Einschreiben), setze eine realistische Frist für die Behebung (2-4 Wochen, in 2 Tagen macht das keiner) und bestehe danach auf Kündigung aus Kulanzgründen. Man muss nicht immer die Sonderkündigungskeule mit dem Anwalt im Rücken schwingen. Ich würde das so tun. Keine Rechtsberatung, nur ein Hinweis das man sich bei andauernden Problemen um eine friedliche und schnelle Lösung (getrennte Wege gehen ist auch eine Lösung) bemühen kann. Funktioniert meistens viel viel besser als sich zu streiten.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (28. Juli 2019)

Kündigung aus Kulanz wurde abgelehnt!
Die Möglichkeit über die App zu kündigen wurde entfernt (ein Schelm wer böses denkt/aus welchen Gründen, kann man sich denken).
Am 02.07.2019 bekam ich endlich eine Mail, die das Problem schildern soll, das ich seit geraumer Zeit melde (ca. seit einem Jahr).

Vielen Dank für Ihre Meldung.
Ihr Internet ist zu langsam oder fällt kurzzeitig aus?
Gerne  Erklären wir  Ihnen woran das liegt. Seit Ende Letzten Jahres, hat Pyur  angefangen, in ganz Deutschland die Internetleitungen zu erneuern. Die  Kopfstelle über die Sie laufen ist derzeit von diesem Ausbau betroffen.
Planmäßig  soll der Ausbau Ende Quartal ¿ , diesen Jahres erledigt sein.  Selbstverständlich erhalten Sie für diese Zeit eine Gutschrift, welche  Sie auf der nächsten Rechnung sehen können.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis

Übrigens beträgt diese Gutschrift nur 30€!! Und das für 24/7 Paketverlust das ganze Jahr 2019 bis jetzt.
Es war das gesamte Jahr nicht eine Runde Rocket League (5min pro Runde ohne Verlängerung) ohne Störung drin. Auch andere Titel waren nicht störungsfrei spielbar.
Zum Glück bin ich am 01.01.2020 für immer weg von diesem inkompetenten, unseriösen Haufen.


----------



## barmitzwa (30. Juli 2019)

Weiter Druck machen, dass du da eher raus kommst. 
Eventuell mal über Anwalt nachdenken (rechtsschutzversichert?)


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juli 2019)

Das ist kein inkompetenter Haufen, du bist einfach in der Warteschlange gelandet für "Node Splitting" - also Ausbau von dem Segment was überlastet wird und wo du drin hängst. Jeder Anbieter behandelt das anders, Vodafone erstattet entweder 50% oder die ganze Summe (ist wohl vom Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich, ob Telefon/TV mit betroffen sind). 30€ pro Monat sollten hier ausreichen. 
Ausbau wird geplant und irgendwo in 12-18 Monaten auch abgeschlossen, wenn sich niemand dumm stellt und nichts großes kaputt geht auf der Strecke.
Grund: Tiefbauarbeiter und alles was Kabel verlegt, ist gnadenlos ausgebucht. Da ist also nix mit "macht ma schnell".

Hast 2 Möglichkeiten: warten bis das ausgebaut ist und praktisch nix zahlen oder Sonderkündigung und irgendwo nen anderen Anbieter suchen wenn du nicht warten willst. 

Ich würde abwarten, denn hinterher ist die Leitung nicht nur stabil sondern auch schnell genug für 1Gbit/s und mehr und die Kosten sind viel niedriger als bei VDSL.


----------



## barmitzwa (30. Juli 2019)

Mich würde nicht wundern wenn die 30€ über den gesamten Zeitraum entschädigen sollen.

Auf dass mein Knotenpunkt ausgebaut wird habe ich damals 2 Jahre bei der Primacom gewartet. Bis zur Kündigung ist nichts passiert.. 
(die Störung war zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich sie melden wollte übrigens schon 9 Monate offen)

Zur Kündigung sollte ich die Hardware zurück schicken, die dann beim Rücksendezentrum der Primacom verschlampt wurde. Trotz dass ich die Einzugsermächtigung zurück gezogen habe wurden mir dafür 508€ abgebucht (Router, Festplatte, Receiver). Bei meinem Giropartner zurück gebucht und Knr. gesperrt. 

Zum Glück konnte ich zwar lückenlos nachweisen, dass ich alles ordnungsgemäß zurück geschickt habe. Meine Einschreiben die das darlegen, haben die Damen und Herren nur leider nicht interessiert und es wurden stattdessen weitere Mahnungen raus geschickt. 3 Einschreiben meinerseits (das letzte 17 Seiten lang mit allen Anlagen) und 2 erfolglose Anrufe später - bei denen mir versichert wurde, dass jetzt alles geklärt ist - wurde der Fall einem Inkassobüro übergeben.

Nur durch einen Zufall habe ich in einem Forum jemanden getroffen, der da arbeitet und der es dann glücklicherweise intern weiterleiten und damit endgültig klären konnte. Ohne diese Zufallsbegegnung wäre die Sache vor Gericht geändet - für etwas wo ich absolut keinen Fehler gemacht habe.

Als abschließender Brief kam ein Schreiben von der Primacom (mittlerweile Pyür) mit einem Einzeiler
"Wir haben ihre Hardware erhalten, *jetzt ist alles fein*" (jetzt IST ALLES FEIN)

Also wenn das kein inkompetenter Haufen ist weiß ich auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. August 2019)

Also das was barmitzwa schreibt, bestätigt meine Erfahrungen mit den Haufen.
Und die seltsame Wahrnehmung von cryonic1c bezüglich der Telekom kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
2 Freunde die zur Telekom gewechselt sind, haben nun Internet ohne Paketverlust (im Vergleich hatte Pyur 24/7 Paketverlust).
Wenn ich in Onlinespielen bei mir (PYUR) zig Störungen habe und nicht steuern kann, bzw. Objekte nicht/verzögert aktiviert werden,
kann ich diese Spiele bei besagten Freunden (Telekom) einwandfrei spielen.
Und nochmal für Leute, die nicht lesen können/wollen: Seit 2015 habe ich immer wieder (mal mehr, mal weniger) Störungen bei diesem Verein.
Da es dieses Jahr zu krass ist mit der Dauerstörung, hab ich die Schnauze voll. Das kann auch ein pro-Pyur gestimmter "Forenuser" nicht ändern.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist kein inkompetenter Haufen, du bist  einfach in der Warteschlange gelandet für "Node Splitting" - also Ausbau  von dem Segment was überlastet wird und wo du drin hängst. ...


Seit 2015?
Ein Freund wohnt in Stralsund und hat Kabelinternet über Vodafone (ehem. Unity Media) und hatte seit wir uns kennen (2012) fast nie Störungen und ist mittlerweile sogar mit 1Gbit/s Download und 50Mbit/s Upload unterwegs.


----------



## cryon1c (4. August 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Also das was barmitzwa schreibt, bestätigt meine Erfahrungen mit den Haufen.
> Und die seltsame Wahrnehmung von cryonic1c bezüglich der Telekom kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.
> 2 Freunde die zur Telekom gewechselt sind, haben nun Internet ohne Paketverlust (im Vergleich hatte Pyur 24/7 Paketverlust).
> Wenn ich in Onlinespielen bei mir (PYUR) zig Störungen habe und nicht steuern kann, bzw. Objekte nicht/verzögert aktiviert werden,
> ...



Telekom spaltet Gueldengossa in ein Dorf mit schnellem und mit langsamem Internet

Da haste noch mal was zur Telekom. Das ist ein noch schlimmerer Sauhaufen als alle Kabelanbieter zusammen, vor allem weil uns gerade dieser Anbieter in die digitale Steinzeit befördert.
Brauchst nichts unterschreiben, aber Fakten lassen sich nun mal schwer ignorieren und teils auch schwer verdauen wenn man selbst nix damit zu tun hat.

Ich war selbst lange Zeit Kunde bei Primacom (damals noch mit dem 32Mbit/s Tarif, also 32/6) und dann kurzzeitig bei PYUR und dann dank Umzug bei Vodafone (auch hier etliche Jahre schon, diesmal aber mit 500er Business Tarif). Ausfälle beschränken sich auf wenige Stunden pro Jahr wenns hochkommt - und ich arbeite im Home Office, merke das also DEUTLICH öfter als jemand der stinknormal für 9h das Haus verlässt um woanders zu arbeiten. 
Und alle die ich kenne, sind bei einem Kabelanbieter. Überwiegend war das UnityMedia, was nu auch Vodafone ist. Und der Rest war bei Primacom was zur PYUR wurde. Auch hier keine Probleme. Und ich bin der erste im Freundeskreis der von solchen Problemen hört, da ich den Leuten gerne helfe. 
Man sollte sich nur der technischen Gegebenheiten bewusst werden - egal was für einen Anschluss man hat (abgesehen vom FTTH, da gibt es sehr wenig zu beachten wobei auch da einige Anschlüsse als "shared medium" realisiert werden).  Ist das Segment bei dir überbucht - Node Splitting anfordern, wird heutzutage recht zügig erledigt. Das schöne dabei - bei dir muss keiner an die Verkabelung ran, das passiert an einem Knotenpunkt draußen, den man teils nicht mal von deinem Dach sehen kann, bekommst das also gar nicht mit.
Bei VDSL haste schlechte Karten, zu lange Leitung - kommt nix an, der Verteiler muss viel näher dran sein um die 250Mbit/s zu erreichen die über Kabel mit mehreren Kilometern realisierbar sind (und noch wesentlich mehr als 250 drin sind). Das passiert meist nicht so schnell und wie man bei dem Link weiter oben sieht, könnte es auch sein das da gar nix passiert, aber dein Nachbar es bekommt


----------



## barmitzwa (4. August 2019)

sind die 30€ Entschädigung nun eigentlich monatlich oder einmalig gemeint gewesen?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. August 2019)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> sind die 30€ Entschädigung nun eigentlich monatlich oder einmalig gemeint gewesen?



Diese Gutschrift von 30€ gillt für das GESAMTE Jahr 2019 !
Monatlich zahle ich halt 24,99€ und das ist für die gebotene Leistung viel zuviel.

Und nochmals für cryon1c: Mich interessiert das, was bei mir ankommt, damit ich das Internet für das ich zahle auch hier und jetzt nutzen kann und nicht erst, wenn ich ein Rentner bin, oder gar schon verstorben!

Ich nutze das Internet auch, je nach Möglichkeit, zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten und merke diese schlechte Verbindung beim spielen, im Sprachchat usw..
Es ist teilweise nichtmal möglich, PYUR ein kleines Kontaktformular OHNE Anhang hochzuladen.
Dieses muss man dann nach aktualisieren der Website komplett neu ausfüllen, oder man war klug und hat den Text vorher kopiert.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. August 2019)

Meine Erfahrung mit Telecolumbus war:

1.) Endlose Warteschleifen so wie Unfreundlichkeit am Telefon wie auch die Techniker
2.) Termine wurden nicht eingehalten 
3.) Störungen in der Woche wie am Wochenende bis hin zum Totalausfall

Dieser Verein meint immer, die Post zu verschlampen und auf E-Mails wird nicht reagiert.
Wenn man aus diesem Vertrag rauskommen will hilft nur Einschreiben bzw. Anwalt einschalten. 
Inkompetenz ist bei Pyur an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## cryon1c (4. August 2019)

Nuja, wie ich bereits sagte - Leitung die nur Abends und am Wochenende rumspinnt, deutet mit 99% Sicherheit auf ein überlastetes Segment. Node Splitting behebt das Problem für eine sehr lange Zeit. Dauert etwas aber danach ist Ruhe. Den Anbieter sollte man auch drauf hinweisen - hier, Leitung überlastet, hier sind die Werte, guggt wie das Segment ausgelastet ist und baut aus. Und das passiert recht zügig. 
Üblicherweise gibt es auch Gutschriften von 50-100% der monatlichen Zahlungen. 
Das behandelt jeder Anbieter anders, aber der Ausbau ist bei allen gleich - gleiche Technik dahinter. 

Fakt ist - Probleme kann man bei jedem Anbieter haben, die Frage ist also nicht ob sondern wann - und wie man damit umgeht als Kunde. Service ist bei allen etwa gleich (schlecht). Business Kunden werden dabei bedeutend besser behandeln, weil diese sich teilweise die Umsatzausfälle erklagen können und allgemein viel mehr Druck machen, das ist hilfreich wenn man so was hat. 
Kein Anbieter ist heilig, kein Anbieter ist hier wirklich gut.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (4. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja, wie ich bereits sagte - Leitung die nur Abends und am Wochenende rumspinnt, deutet mit 99% Sicherheit auf ein überlastetes Segment. Node Splitting behebt das Problem für eine sehr lange Zeit. Dauert etwas aber danach ist Ruhe. Den Anbieter sollte man auch drauf hinweisen - hier, Leitung überlastet, hier sind die Werte, guggt wie das Segment ausgelastet ist und baut aus. Und das passiert recht zügig.
> Üblicherweise gibt es auch Gutschriften von 50-100% der monatlichen Zahlungen.
> Das behandelt jeder Anbieter anders, aber der Ausbau ist bei allen gleich - gleiche Technik dahinter.
> 
> ...



Diese Relativierungen kenne ich aus den sehr dürftigen Politikthreads hier schon.
Was du hier schreibst, ist aus unserer (Ich und andere PYUR Kunden) Sicht und unserer Erfahrung heraus realitätsfern.
Fakt ist, dass dieser "Provider" HIER nicht liefert, nicht nachbessert und nichtmal angemessen entschädigt.
Also cryon1c! Wohne ein Jahr hier in meiner Wohnung und schlag dich mit dem Mist rum, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## cryon1c (4. August 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Diese Relativierungen kenne ich aus den sehr dürftigen Politikthreads hier schon.
> Was du hier schreibst, ist aus unserer (Ich und andere PYUR Kunden) Sicht und unserer Erfahrung heraus realitätsfern.
> Fakt ist, dass dieser "Provider" HIER nicht liefert, nicht nachbessert und nichtmal angemessen entschädigt.
> Also cryon1c! Wohne ein Jahr hier in meiner Wohnung und schlag dich mit dem Mist rum, dann sehen wir weiter.



Warum auch nicht. Da ich immer über 2 Anschlüsse verfüge (aktuell ist es halt 4G Unlimited als Backup) und sowieso teure Business-Tarife buche weil ich daheim arbeite, passiert mir so was nicht 
Man bekommt das was man bezahlt. Für 24,99€ bekommt man einen Kundenservice der sich auch wie 24,99€ anfühlt. 
Bei mir sinds 70€ im Monat praktisch für Kabel und noch paar zertretene für 4G Unlimited + noch ne weitere SIM die ebenfalls online geht, sollte die erste SIM kein Signal haben. 

Der Anbieter liefert, bessert auch nach (man sollte sich aber schon genau darauf berufen das die Segmentauslastung zu hoch ist und das Node Splitting durchgeführt wird!) und die Entschädigung ist immer eine Verhandlungssache zwischen Kunde und Anbieter, pauschal einfach Summe X ist meist zu knapp bemessen wenn überhaupt - auch hier muss man als Kunde aktiv sein wenn man was will. Auch wenn man einen Vertrag hat bei dem eine gewisse Leistung versprochen wurde, muss man als Kunde sich dahinterklemmen, ist im eigenen Interesse. Ansonsten lassen sie einen sofort raus, Sonderkündigung ohne viel Aufwand, ohne Anwälte usw. Bestehende Störung melden, Frist setzen, nicht behoben - kündigen. Aber dann hat man hinterher auch nix gekonnt ohne Anschluss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. August 2019)

Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Diese Relativierungen kenne ich aus den sehr dürftigen Politikthreads hier schon.
> Was du hier schreibst, ist aus unserer (Ich und andere PYUR Kunden) Sicht und unserer Erfahrung heraus realitätsfern..


 Diskutiere nicht mit *cryon1c*.

Er lebt in seiner eigenen Blase mit streng begrenztem Radius, weit weg von der Realität in einer ganz anderen Dimension eines fernen Universums.

Seine Erfahrungen sind nur eine aufblitzende Quantenüberschneidung beider Universen.


----------



## barmitzwa (5. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht. Da ich immer über 2 Anschlüsse verfüge (aktuell ist es halt 4G Unlimited als Backup) und sowieso teure Business-Tarife buche weil ich daheim arbeite, passiert mir so was nicht
> Man bekommt das was man bezahlt. Für 24,99€ bekommt man einen Kundenservice der sich auch wie 24,99€ anfühlt.
> Bei mir sinds 70€ im Monat praktisch für Kabel und noch paar zertretene für 4G Unlimited + noch ne weitere SIM die ebenfalls online geht, sollte die erste SIM kein Signal haben.
> 
> Der Anbieter liefert, bessert auch nach (man sollte sich aber schon genau darauf berufen das die Segmentauslastung zu hoch ist und das Node Splitting durchgeführt wird!) und die Entschädigung ist immer eine Verhandlungssache zwischen Kunde und Anbieter, pauschal einfach Summe X ist meist zu knapp bemessen wenn überhaupt - auch hier muss man als Kunde aktiv sein wenn man was will. Auch wenn man einen Vertrag hat bei dem eine gewisse Leistung versprochen wurde, muss man als Kunde sich dahinterklemmen, ist im eigenen Interesse. Ansonsten lassen sie einen sofort raus, Sonderkündigung ohne viel Aufwand, ohne Anwälte usw. Bestehende Störung melden, Frist setzen, nicht behoben - kündigen. Aber dann hat man hinterher auch nix gekonnt ohne Anschluss.



.. und aus deiner Erfahrung mit priorisierten Businesstarifen ziehst du deine Schlussfolgerungen? 

Einfach anzeigen, dann regeln die das schon. ezpz 
Problem wurde mehrfach angezeigt "ne kann ich leider kein neues Ticket anlegen.. da ist schon eins seit 9 Monaten offen zu diesem Fehler" - aber der Verteiler wird bald ausgebaut. Indianerehrenwort... 


Das einzige wo dieser Verein hinterher ist, ist wenn sie der Meinung sind man schulde ihnen Geld


----------



## cryon1c (5. August 2019)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> .. und aus deiner Erfahrung mit priorisierten Businesstarifen ziehst du deine Schlussfolgerungen?
> 
> Einfach anzeigen, dann regeln die das schon. ezpz
> Problem wurde mehrfach angezeigt "ne kann ich leider kein neues Ticket anlegen.. da ist schon eins seit 9 Monaten offen zu diesem Fehler" - aber der Verteiler wird bald ausgebaut. Indianerehrenwort...
> ...



Das ist aber auch normal, wenn das bekannt ist und bearbeitet wird, kannste das nicht beschleunigen - das hängt auch meist nicht von dem Anbieter ab sondern von Tiefbaufirmen, Genehmigungen etc. Abwarten ist da angesagt, genau so wie bei allen anderen Sachen die über längere Zeit erledigt werden sollen.

Die Business-Hotline kann das auch nicht beschleunigen. Was sie kann: besserer Service - man zahlt ja dafür. Man hängt nicht X Stunden in der Warteschlange. Man bekommt auch mehr zurück wenn man sie benutzt. Aber sie kann keine Handwerker heranzaubern. 
Und ja, die Anbieter regeln das. Der Ausbau ist bei denen eh geplant und ein überlastetes Segment betrifft ALLE Kunden die dort angeschlossen sind. Und das sind mindestens einige Hundert, da Kabel Shared Medium ist. 
Das ist kein Indianerehrenwort sondern genau das was die Anbieter machen. Zudem ist der Ausbau nicht teuer - sondern langwierig. Die eigentlichen Kosten dafür holen sie sich wieder wenn sie höhere Tarife dort erfolgreich anbieten können. Wie bei mir, wo ich auch 1Gbit/s buchen kann und 500er habe und bezahle. Bei 60-70€ im Monat (je nach Tarif) pro Kunde rechnet sich das.


----------



## barmitzwa (6. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch normal, wenn das bekannt ist und bearbeitet wird,  kannste das nicht beschleunigen - das hängt auch meist nicht von dem  Anbieter ab sondern von Tiefbaufirmen, Genehmigungen etc. Abwarten ist  da angesagt, genau so wie bei allen anderen Sachen die über längere Zeit  erledigt werden sollen.





cryon1c schrieb:


> ...
> Ist das Segment bei dir überbucht - Node Splitting anfordern, wird  heutzutage recht zügig erledigt. Das schöne dabei - bei dir muss keiner  an die Verkabelung ran, das passiert an einem Knotenpunkt draußen, den  man teils nicht mal von deinem Dach sehen kann, bekommst das also gar  nicht mit.



Was denn nun? Ganz einfach und schnell erledigt oder aufwendig und es muss auf Tiefbaufirmen und Genehmigungen gewartet werden?



cryon1c schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist kein Indianerehrenwort sondern genau das was die Anbieter machen. Zudem ist der Ausbau nicht teuer - sondern langwierig. Die eigentlichen Kosten dafür holen sie sich wieder wenn sie höhere Tarife dort erfolgreich anbieten können. Wie bei mir, wo ich auch 1Gbit/s buchen kann und 500er habe und bezahle. Bei 60-70€ im Monat (je nach Tarif) pro Kunde rechnet sich das.



Was willst du denn daran nicht verstehen? Es wurde eben *nicht* behoben. Es wurde genau *nichts* gemacht.  .. und das über 2 Jahre meiner Laufzeit + 9 Monate wo die Störung schon bekannt war. Ich hatte bis zum letzten Tag in den Abendstunden und über das gesamte Wochenende 2-4Mbit (wovon ich 100Mbit bezahlt habe) und massiven packet loss.

Es ist eben nicht so einfach - auch wenn du das gern so hättest. Das zeigt meine Erfahrung und die vieler anderer... 

PS: Erwarte bitte keine weitere Aufmerksamkeit von mir.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (6. August 2019)

Danke für die letzten Beiträge, denn nun habe ich noch jemanden auf der Ignorelist, der völlig realitätsfern ist.


----------



## cryon1c (7. August 2019)

Es wird recht zügig erledigt. 6-12 Monate ist für Node Splitting normal, wenn keiner blockiert.  Das ist ein Ausbau, kein einfaches kaputtes Kabel etc. 
Und jeder der Abends und am Wochenende tagsüber online geht und saugt etc. macht es für das ganze Segment noch schlimmer. 
Es muss natürlich auf Tiefbaufirmen, Genehmigungen usw. gewartet werden. Je nach dem wie die Kabel verlegt werden und wo, dauert das länger. Aber der eigentliche Ausbau geht sehr zügig. 
Wenn bei dir irgendwer den Ausbau blockiert dann dauerts halt länger. Wir sind hier nicht in China wo solche Sachen in wenigen Wochen erledigt werden. Hier kann sich so was über Jahre hinziehen.  Problem damit?

Der Anbieter bemüht sich das so schnell wie möglich zu erledigen weil das dem auch massiv Kunden und Geld bringt und einen guten Ruf. 
Egal welcher Anbieter das ist. 
Bei Telekom und VDSL dauert das ebenfalls so lange bis da was getan wird. 

Und noch mal, das ist das gleiche Problem wie beim Stau - du stehst nicht im Stau, du bist der Stau. Weil es Shared Medium ist, ist jeder der sich ins überbuchte Segment reinquetscht mit schuld dran.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. November 2019)

Endlich weg von diesem Schrottverein! Seit über einem Monat bin ich nun zufriedener Kunde bei Vodafone (toi toi).

Nachdem ich einer Anfrage auf Sonderkündigung Nachdruck verliehen habe, hat man ohne jegliche Vorwarnung/Kommunikation mein Internet abgeschaltet.
Als ich bei PYUR anrief, sagte man mir, dass man (auf einmal) mit der Sonderkündigung einverstanden sei (das habe ich gemerkt -.-).
Auch hat man mir gesagt, man erstatte den abgebuchten Beitrag vom September zurück, was bis heute nicht geschehen ist.

Daraufhin habe ich sofort einen Vertrag bei Vodafone gemacht, um möglichst schnell wieder Internet zu bekommen.
Somit musste ich ''nur'' 5 Wochen warten, bis ich einen Termin zum Aufklemmen der Leitung bei der Telekom erhielt.


----------

